# Hallöchen



## hopei (28 Juli 2006)

hi,
ich bin auch neu hier xD hab euch zufällig durch google gefunden:thumbup: 


mfg


----------



## AMUN (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo hopei!
Das freut mich aber das du den weg zu uns gefunden hast… ich wünsche dir viel spaß an Board und heiße dich hiermit willkommen 

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (28 Juli 2006)

Im Prinzip haben meine Vorredner schon alles gesagt! Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spass an Board!


----------



## spoiler (29 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzlichen HALLÖCHEN


----------

